# Is Family Guy being re-edited/censored?



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 20, 2007)

I noticed that replayed episodes that I watched just in the last season (like the Rick Roll ep) have different dialougue than they had originally. 

For example their's a line where Brian tells 18 year old Lois "I would eat your poo" or something like that , and it got totally changed to "can I ram my oingo boingo into your velvet underground?"  

That's not the only example I noticed.  What do you guy's think?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh, that's just Fox. You know they're crazy.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 20, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Oh, that's just Fox. You know they're crazy.


Lol, Fox. :rofl


----------



## little nin (Aug 20, 2007)

it's all a conspiracy


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Aug 20, 2007)

I remember the poo bit, put I've never heard about that velvet background.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 20, 2007)

Never heard of the second part...prove it


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Aug 20, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> I noticed that replayed episodes that I watched just in the last season (like the Rick Roll ep) have different dialougue than they had originally.
> 
> For example their's a line where Brian tells 18 year old Lois "I would eat your poo" or something like that , and it got totally changed to "can I ram my oingo boingo into your velvet underground?"
> 
> That's not the only example I noticed.  What do you guy's think?



I can't tell which version is worse...



Suzumebachi said:


> Oh, that's just Fox. You know they're crazy.



Which one did Fox air?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 20, 2007)

?\(?_o)/? said:


> I remember the poo bit, put I've never heard about that velvet background.





Corrupt Vergil said:


> Never heard of the second part...prove it



ahh, this proves i'm not the only one 

but if u were watching Family guy on the west coast last night at 9, you would have seen this edited one.  It's not just Fox, it's also the cartoon network episodes of family guy, they have different dialogue.

Bro Tai:  in the poo part, the poo is worse i think  but there were some edits that were stranger, like they were bad or worse than the original line i remember...


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 20, 2007)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> I can't tell which version is worse...
> 
> 
> 
> Which one did Fox air?



Velvet underground.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2007)

Why does Family Guy keep abusing the "Like The..." and "Like when..." jokes.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Aug 20, 2007)

Because they don't really have anything else. lol


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Why does Family Guy keep abusing the "Like The..." and "Like when..." jokes.



Its their style. Duh.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 21, 2007)

The like and like when jokes is what makes Family guy Family guy...without it,it would be like american dad...and nobody wants that....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 21, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Why does Family Guy keep abusing the "Like The..." and "Like when..." jokes.



Don't know, but it stopped being funny in the second or third season and just got lamer and lamer since.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 21, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Why does Family Guy keep abusing the "Like The..." and "Like when..." jokes.



Because random humor is apparently funny and is supposed to never get old.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 21, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Because random humor is apparently funny and is supposed to never get old.



Too bad for them random isn't really as random as they think what with them using the formulaic make a lame situations up that takes 5 mins to solve then spend the other 17 and a half minutes splicing references from pop culture, most of which no one remembers unless they dig through wikipedia for a while, together between instances of plot.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Because random humor is apparently funny and is supposed to never get old.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Too bad for them random isn't really as random as they think what with them using the formulaic make a lame situations up that takes 5 mins to solve then spend the other 17 and a half minutes splicing references from pop culture, most of which no one remembers unless they dig through wikipedia for a while, together between instances of plot.



why do you think i have no wish to watch superbad or knocked up.  isn't it similar style?  40 year old virgin was.

But at least family guy is animated. not much evidence of hollywood mafia with animated characters (voices on the other hand..)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 21, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> why do you think i have no wish to watch superbad or knocked up.  isn't it similar style?  40 year old virgin was.
> 
> But at least family guy is animated. not much evidence of hollywood mafia with animated characters (voices on the other hand..)



Super Bad looks pretty fucking funny, as did Knocked Up...its humor making fun of *real life* and the norms and folkways of our culture.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 21, 2007)

Gamily Guy is corny. Once they ran out of real pop culture and started digging into forgotten 80's and 70's fads you knew the show was getting lame.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Aug 28, 2007)

Wiki says Family Guy is being censored on Fox[channel 5]. :amazed


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 28, 2007)

^ really could u quote the text and link it?  I knew that shit is happening!


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 30, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ really could u quote the text and link it?  I knew that shit is happening!



Wiki, always reliable <_<


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 30, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Oh, that's just Fox. You know they're crazy.



that's why I like watching them on Adult Swim and then uncensored on dvd


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2007)

even on adult swim it's been censored.  it was there i watched the re-edited version of the rick rolled episode.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> even on adult swim it's been censored.  it was there i watched the re-edited version of the rick rolled episode.



quiet you, no one asked you


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2007)

this is my thread numbskull.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2007)

They don't edit it on CN.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2007)

they did, that's where i first saw the rick roll episode with different dialogue, and the "i'll eat your poo" line


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> they did, that's where i first saw the rick roll episode with different dialogue, and the "i'll eat your poo" line



I seen that episode twice on AS and they didn't change it, quit smoking that bong


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2007)

^ i'm superserious, it was very recent, just 2 weeks ago (well, a few days b4 i made this thread i saw it on CN)...


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 31, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Why does Family Guy keep abusing the "Like The..." and "Like when..." jokes.





¯\(°_o)/¯ said:


> Because they don't really have anything else. lol



^ Pretty much. It's either kill time with those cut scenes or have Peter fight Chicken dude for 5 minutes.


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 31, 2007)

Another instance of censorship I saw was when Stewie meets Brian's girlfriend. Originally he says "Is she retarded?", in the censored version it was "Are her parents brother and sister?"


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Another instance of censorship I saw was when Stewie meets Brian's girlfriend. Originally he says "Is she retarded?", in the censored version it was "Are her parents brother and sister?"



yeah i saw that too!! :amazed


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 1, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> they did, that's where i first saw the rick roll episode with different dialogue, and the "i'll eat your poo" line



That's the original line.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 1, 2007)

oh right the changed line was the velvet thing


----------



## Tash (Sep 1, 2007)

If it's not it will be soon. It's supposed to be moving onto a 7:00 timeslot. I doubt they will show the un-edited version at seven. Or is this old news?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Swajio said:


> If it's not it will be soon. It's supposed to be moving onto a 7:00 timeslot. I doubt they will show the un-edited version at seven. Or is this old news?



don't count on narutosimpson for reliable information


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 14, 2007)

Just to make it crystal clear like the waters of Aquafina (which aren't really that clear at all 'cause of all the minerals they add) : 

Fox usually airs an edited/censored version of the episodes. 

Adult Swim on Cartoon Network usually airs the unedited/uncensored version of the episodes, only bleeping out the major bad words like "fuck" and "shit." 

If you want the fully uncensored version, where you can hear Stewie say "fuck" and "shit", go buy the DVDs.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 14, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Why does Family Guy keep abusing the "Like The..." and "Like when..." jokes.


Obviously they rely on manatees and their idea balls.

They used to be great because it actually related somewhat to the situation at hand but now it makes as much sense as the Chewbacca defense.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Obviously they rely on manatees and their idea balls.
> 
> They used to be great because it actually related somewhat to the situation at hand but now it makes as much sense as the Chewbacca defense.


But hasn't the Chewbacca defense been proven wrong, what with Chewbacca being in EPIII, on the planet Kashykk with the rest of his race?


----------



## My Own Dupe (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah, Fox bleeped "crap" in an episode.

And put underwear on a naked Peter...which isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2007)

I never noticed before. I should pay more attention next time I watch it.


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 15, 2007)

Ever since season 4, they've been making two versions of several episodes; one for network television, and the other for DVD. The versions can differ from what the characters  say, what they wear, and even up to a whole scene. If you wanna see absolutely everything of an episode and capture its true essence, buying the DVD is a must!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 15, 2007)

i didn't know that, it's weird that they showed both version on tv though, of the same ep.


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah, Adult Swim on Cartoon Network shows the DVD version only cutting out some extra extra scenes that can only be seen on DVD and bleeping out the major cuss words.

Although, last Sunday, Fox showed the uncensored version of Patriot Games, where Peter joined the New England Patriots...I don't understand Fox anymore!


----------



## itachi159951 (Sep 16, 2007)

i dont like how their making the new seasons of family guy, its like every season, their problems get worse and worse..


----------

